# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  bác nào cần mua dầu cắt gọt không ? (mua chung )

## CBNN

Tình hình là em cần mua dầu cắt gọt ,  em hỏi dc giá của hãng Morrison (USA )  loại HIGHGRADE

SOLUBLE  . chắc thích hợp pha loãng để phun suơng tưới nguội . 
nhưng nó không có thùng nhỏ , chỉ có phuy 209L . giá 16.390.000 VNĐ ~ 80k/l.  bác nào nào nhu cầu ới nhé ! đủ phuy em lấy về khui  chia ra . oder  nhỏ nhất là 10l nhé !

----------

